# Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

*Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

So what do you guys think some of the most powerful Generation I Pokémon are?

I'd say Mew, Dragonite, and of course Mewtwo.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Well, my whole team is 1st generation, and I think all of them can be strong.

Dragonite, Mewtwo, Gengar, Charizard, and Tauros.  Victreebel becomes amazing once I use Sunny Day, and there are several other Pokemon that aren't seen as being powerful but can be when you know what your doing.  These are a few examples of them: Pidgeot, Kabutops, Snorlax, Mr. Mime, Lapras, Venusaur, and Blastoise.

Yup, I wound up mentioning all of the members of my team.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Hmmmm... I say Mewtwo or Mew. After all, they are legendaries...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Mewtwo in Ubers, Dragonite in OU... just plain strong.


----------



## ESP (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Dragonite was actually BL back in RBY.

But yeah, back in RBY Mewtwo was pretty much invincible unless your opponent had super hax skills.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Ah...

My apologies. Competitive RBY is quite alien to me.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

What does BL stand for? *is embarrassed*


----------



## Jetx (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Borderline.

As in, Borderline OU.


----------



## @lex (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Alakazam, dangit. And Starmie.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*



Jetx said:


> Borderline.
> 
> As in, Borderline OU.


Oh. *is even more embarrassed* I look at the list almost every day, and I still can't remember what BL stands for...ouch.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

It's obviously Weedle, nubs ;)


----------



## Espeon (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Lapras will always hold a place for me. It'd kill all in my FR game.
Same with Vaporeon.
Gengar, Charizard, Alakazam etc... In fact, most Psychic types were nearly invincible back in RBY. Silly Steel and Dark types. :P


----------



## Erika (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Namely any Psychic type, with the exception of Abra, were broken in Red/Blue/Green/Yellow. So, any Psychic type takes the cake when it comes to "Which Pokemon was the most powerful in Generation 1?" Especially Mewtwo and Alakazam.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Most powerful Generation I Pokémon (plural)*

Mewtwo.


----------

